# Look what else is showing up next week



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Even Amazon..my go-to tool store...was around $150. I scored! Even got a Dewalt soft case to carry it.
> 
> I'm all about the carrying case :laughing:


Yeah they're great...you can anally pack them...and then unpack them; and then...you can spend another two minutes putting that cord through convolutions, and unpack them again...and again...

Oh, just noticed "soft case"; I'm guessing this is akin to a "gig bag" for a guitar? Where you just stuff it into the bag, cram the cord in, and zip it up? Much better choice...

Myself? I prefer plastic dairy crates...they worked great for lp's in the 70's and they serve on to this day....:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I like to protect my gear. Hard cases all the way, whenever possible. The extra time to stow neatly is nicely offset by not having to sort through a shapeless pile of debris looking for a certain tool or accessory. :thumbsup:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

astor said:


> I love my Rubi. It even mixes sand with portland dry, before adding it to the water filled bucket.
> I never seen it forced. Adjustable speed.
> I keep a bucket of sand nearby and just drop and spin, it is all clean!
> No twisting arms.
> At $160, money spent wise.


Bucket of sand? Now there is a tidbit I've not thought of before. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------

